# Sumo Power 2005 Calender - Over 18's only



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi all.

We have a couple of our calendars up for grabs, this year we had 2 versions, one with naked ( very ) ladies on and one with racing cars.

To grab one of the Naked ( very ) ones, give me a number between 0 and 100 that we have written on our wall in the workshop. First 2 people to guess it, gets em.

They ARE worth guessing for 

I had them made as January was a good month 

Andy


----------



## Livelee (May 11, 2003)

Sixty Nine


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Ooh, free porn.  Count me in.

Errr, 47 ?

Do we only get one guess each?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

96......


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

31... Ladies Please


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

18


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

42...


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

44


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

4


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

23?
99?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

76?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

8.9 (seconds)


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

As Im twice the size of most people here I'll have two goes !!!   

7 or 34 please

J.


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

96 (9.6!!)


----------



## mad mark (Nov 12, 2003)

*urm*

54 -please..
mark


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

12"


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*I will try*

31 ?
2 ?

Failing that, all numbers between 0 & 100  !!!

Shaun.


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

33 thank you please


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

35
26


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

25. 

-Elliot


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Howsie said:


> 12"



You wish !!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

96 and 98


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> 8.9 (seconds)


lol

As Im the only woman entering this competition...and if Im not mistaken my picture is May's   

my guess is 32


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Howsie said:


> 12"





bladerider said:


> You wish !!!


So does your wife !!!

   

I believe the current popular youth vernacular is *owned !!* 

hehehe


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

_Thinking.._


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Did I mention that Im May?!?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Bake to the photos with the bike then Claire    

Reminds me, I must take John out for a drink !!!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Bake to the photos with the bike then Claire
> 
> Reminds me, I must take John out for a drink !!!


Bake?  I didn't think you did such a task....


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I'm guessing 44 as well, or possibly 10


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

34?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

1?

/P


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'll just wait for the answer then I'll rig the posts....

Cem


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !!!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

Hahahaha


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

13

It's a prime number, and it's unfair to discriminate against it, it deserves equality with all the other numbers


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

I say 2,
Mrs says 22


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

99 and 66 cos i am a traditional type of guy !!
lol
JAY


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

0000

The date of Andys birth!! 

76 is my guess.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*I'll just have the one guess please*

36

Fankoo


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> Did I mention that Im May?!?


Whoops...sorry...wrong calendar.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

16,....... like Andys hookers?  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:

I don't know, at each others throats one minute, but as soon 
as free chicken choking material is on offer, your all mates!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

loling


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

*68*


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

3"  Wide


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Scott said:


> 16,....... like Andys hookers?  :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> I don't know, at each others throats one minute, but as soon
> as free chicken choking material is on offer, your all mates!


Well how can you be angry with someone that openly uses dodgy johnnys with 16yr old porn star hookers?



Ant.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

paul cawson said:


> 3"  Wide


Like your bung hole after the boys have been around?


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Scott said:


> free chicken choking material


SCOTT!!!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Keep it clean people, 'tis the season of good will


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*haha*



Booty-licious said:


> SCOTT!!!!


PMSL
Especially May!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Dan,

SHUV IT!!!!  Theres a tits calendar still up for grabs!!! 


54???????


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Like your bung hole after the boys have been around?


 Yours was 12" Who have you had around ! King Dong


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

39


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

26 (as in RB...)

or

28 of course

or

35 70 (as in urbos)


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

11 as in the number 11


----------



## Chris Bassett (May 14, 2002)

*er*

21..


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What about the minimum length of a thread???  

66


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

39 ,damn all the good numbers have gone


----------



## Syed Shah (Feb 20, 2002)

99


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

7 ??


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

stealth said:


> 39 ,damn all the good numbers have gone


Go up 5 posts


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Hmmm.....*

It's 67


----------



## Darragh (Sep 29, 2003)

How about 1?


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

9.68

no-one said that it had to be a whole number did they???

if they did i'll have 10

cheers..

Tony


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

so many repeated numbers! LOL!


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

88


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

14 for me please


----------



## SkylinesRus (Nov 5, 2004)

33 for me please  
Alex


----------



## Darragh (Sep 29, 2003)

Andy,

Has anyone guessed right yet?? Bet you're having a good old laugh at all of us!!!

How bout 2?


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*32..*

32.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

*77*


----------



## tonysmiff (Jan 4, 2003)

76


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

35 and a load of waffle to make the post long enough


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

1, 2 ,3 ,4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*First TWO people to guess it remember!*

1, 2 ,3 ,4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

57

Can't think of anything funny to say


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

E-mail everyone the pictures


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Peter, erm,.....you seam a bit desperate to get this calendar.  

Don't tell me, Mrs Everett has got her eye on it for a last minute present?  

She'd be heart broken etc etc.  

Say NO more!!!


----------



## Daz_R33GTR (Nov 10, 2004)

13

got to be lucky for something!!! lol


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy,

I take it each one comes with a bundle of Maccy D's knapkins?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

01 - unless its already gone


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

lol at you bunch of desperados.....













how about 38
K


----------



## stu1k (May 19, 2004)

94......


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

lemme try 0


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Dan (Skymania) you shouldn't be on this thread matey. It's for over 18's only!   Heh,heh,heh. 

-Elliot


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*LOL!*


----------



## Joe GSM (Dec 11, 2003)

9 and 68


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Scott said:


> Peter, erm,.....you seam a bit desperate to get this calendar.


It's my age Scott, anything for a cheap thrill these days...


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

23!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Number*

Apart from the cheats ( PeterE etc  ) no one has the number yet. Its a normal number, not +.++ etc.

Keep guessing 

Oh January....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

83

flipperdiflapperdizipperdizapperdi


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

66 or any number with a 6 in it !!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

how about ... 15


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*hmmm,*

50


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I give up.  

Is there a "Buy it Now" option, like E-Bay.  

17?


----------



## c-west (May 3, 2004)

thats easy.
100


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

5..


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

82!


----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

69  someone had to say it


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

m4tt_c said:


> 69  someone had to say it


It was the very first reply pmsl :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*mmmmm*

51?


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 23, 2003)

It must be 42! The answer to everything!

Ric


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

23?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

5, if it`s still available?


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

I choose "n" where n is infinite


----------



## TonyT1965 (Nov 11, 2004)

95

97

Tony


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

2 :smokin:


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

5 or maybe 6


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

8 or 15 or 17?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

19, 20 or 24 perhaps?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

27, 29 or that often forgotten number 30.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

37, the big 40, 41 or 43

(dya see where I'm going?  )


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

45, 46 or 48? hell maybe even 49?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

50, 51, 52 or 53?

(hey, what else is there to do whilst digesting turkey? The Vicar of Dibley just isnt that entertaining to me)


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

All the 5's: 55

or 56 or 58 or 59


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

61 (my race number when I kart raced  )

62, 63, 64 or 65 (incidentally 4 people have guessed 66 already  )


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Oops, nearly forgot little ol' 60!

But I wont forget 71, 72, 73, 74 or infact 75.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

78, 79 or 80?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

81, 82, 84, 85?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

86, 87 or 90 (getting there!)


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

91, 92, 93 or 95?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

97 or the final one, 100?

Incidentally, I do not view this as cheating. Whats Andy always talking about with his drag results, simple, he prepares and does his homework hence gets the results.

I have just done my homework [/ass kissing]

(for those who havent worked it out, thats every number that hadnt been posted before he said nobody had got it yet  )


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

u sad git


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Hey, christmas dinner needed digested and the TV was crap. Better than twidling my thumbs


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Hey, for people that do not win can we buy one??


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

66 is my guess


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

SimonSays said:


> 66 is my guess


You are now the 4th person thats guessed 66, but the first since Andy said none of the other people that answered 66 were correct


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

emicen said:


> You are now the 4th person thats guessed 66, but the first since Andy said none of the other people that answered 66 were correct


Yeah but couldn't be ar$ed to read all the bla bla 

8 then?


----------



## braintree (Dec 30, 2002)

100


----------



## Big C (Jan 6, 2004)

50.

C


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*The Number!*

The number was No. 7

The first 2 peeps to have this number, email me your address and I will get them posted out next week after the New Year party.

Buying one : I am not sure if we have any more left, I'll check next week....

Happy New Year all,

Andy


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

That'll be Bladey and gtsm then.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Hahaaaa !!

Good old lucky number 7 !!!

Just out of curiosity Mr Barnes, was there any significance in the number that you chose??

Cheers btw, email on its way !!

James.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

bladerider said:


> Hahaaaa !!
> 
> Good old lucky number 7 !!!
> 
> ...


Didn't Andy do a 1/4 mile in 7 seconds, or something like that?...  

Booty
x


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nope,

Andy's fastest time to date, and fastest European GTR record is 9.68 seconds.

If I had to answer my own question I think he has written 7 on the wall as a reminder to himself and his team that a 7second 1/4 is his personal target for his pro-drag car.

J.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

bladerider said:


> If I had to answer my own question I think he has written 7 on the wall as a reminder to himself and his team that a 7second 1/4 is his personal target for his pro-drag car.


Or his memory is only 7 seconds long...  

Sorry Andy Pandy   

Claire
XXXX


----------

